# Tetley, the pig no bigger than a tea cup!



## pinksugar (Oct 23, 2009)

*old article but the pics were toooooo cute! I want one!*

*Meet Tetley, the little piggy the size of a cup of tea*

Last updated at 11:02 15 October 2007

With his paws spread wide and taking a step up on to a cup of tea, this little piggy tries desperately hard to make himself big and strong.

But there's no getting away from the fact that he is still no bigger than a tea cup.

*Scroll down for more...*





Tetley the piglet is the size of a teacup and has to get a hoof up from this saucer to drink his favourite brew

Tetley the miniature pig is the smallest of a litter of eight piglets born to his mum, Poppy Two Socks.

After several false pregnancies the miniature pig gave birth to her brood at Pennywell Farm in Buckfastleigh, Devon.

And Tetley, clearly keen on a cuppa himself, has grown no taller than three inches high and five inches long.

*Scroll down for more...*




Tetley the piglet is so small he can fit in the palm of a hand of his owner, Chris Murray

Pennywell miniature pigs are bred from a range of old English strains and grow no bigger than the size of a cocker spaniel.

Most of the litter will be sold as pets with the others kept at the farm for future breeding.

Pennywell owner Chris Murray said "Tetley is the star of the farmyard."




All the attention could be proving too much for Tetley the piglet, who just wants a sleep

Read more: Meet Tetley, the little piggy the size of a cup of tea | Mail Online


----------



## Lucy (Oct 23, 2009)

that's soooooooooo cute!! i love tiny pigs.

do you remember this one? the one that was scared of mud so they put wellies on it.


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 23, 2009)

OMG I do remember that one! SQUEAL! I LOVE PIGGIES!


----------



## magosienne (Oct 23, 2009)

Aww cute ! Piggies are cool.


----------



## Bec688 (Oct 23, 2009)

*MASSIVE SQUEAL* That little piggie couldn't be any cuter if he tried...awww I want one! hehe


----------



## internetchick (Oct 23, 2009)

Oh they are so cute!! I love the little boots.


----------



## Adrienne (Oct 23, 2009)

Aww he's so adorable!!!!! I want it!!


----------



## -Chelsey- (Oct 23, 2009)

I want one!! He's soo cute!


----------



## blueglitter (Oct 23, 2009)

OMFG he is so cute!! that one wearing wellies is so awwwwwwwww!!


----------



## Dragonfly (Oct 23, 2009)

He is adorable!


----------



## akathegnat (Oct 23, 2009)

Ahhh so cute. He has peach fuzzz and looks so cuddly.


----------



## sooperficial (Oct 23, 2009)

Cute overload! I love cute animals, they melt my heart!


----------



## Dalylah (Oct 23, 2009)

Super cute... I adore baby animals.


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Oct 24, 2009)

Lucy-I remember that little piggie with the boots! So adorable...

OMG the teacup piggie is so cute (as is the mom's name "Poppy Two Socks" haha Love it!) I want him!


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Oct 24, 2009)

Very cute!! You could get one for Willum. He'd love a pal.

I can see it now....


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 24, 2009)

haha omg, how cute is that! either that rabbit is pretty huge or that pig is pretty small!


----------



## Lucy (Oct 24, 2009)

awwwwwwww!!! cute animals thread anyone!!? lol


----------



## ModVampire (Oct 24, 2009)

I luuuv piggies!

More cuties:


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Oct 24, 2009)

Yes! We need a cute animal thread!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## michal_cohen (Oct 24, 2009)

they all cuteeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Oct 24, 2009)

AWWW I WANT ONE!!!!!! That lil pig is so adorable!!!!!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Oct 25, 2009)

Awwwww, that's so cute!


----------



## ink_bear (Nov 5, 2009)

That is so cute! I wish I could have one.


----------



## dughall (Nov 7, 2009)

OMG he is so cute!!!


----------

